# TIM Time & TIM Messages



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

What is TIM? I'm thinking something like Time In Motion but I haven't found anything in the manual about it.
If you press 'Info' from within the main screen on T-reg's with the Nav unit there's an option that says 'TIM messages' '0'. Does anyone know what this is?
Also, from the Info screen, if you press 'Settings' there's a list of items like this:
TIM Time 1 01:30 off
TIM Time 2 22:30 off
TIM standby 02:00 off
-Rob


----------



## PETROSC (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: TIM Time & TIM Messages (robkatz)*

TIM is a telephone company providing only mobile (cell) telephony in several European countries. Do you have a car kit installed? I receive SMS messages through my 6310i phone, I believe that the NAV display shows them there, but I haven't thoroughly checked that feature yet.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: TIM Time & TIM Messages (robkatz)*

TIM is a traffic info management system that is available in europe. I don't believe that it is active in the USA.
You must have Vag'ed your nav system to europe to see that screen. When it is active you will receive info on traffic problems ahead (hence the message screen)... interestingly the nav system can react to those messages and reroute your directions around an accident. Unfortunately... not available here.


----------



## jaxon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: TIM Time & TIM Messages - and Dead Battery Club*

I just joined the Dead Battery Club yesterday... and found that a TIM message had been received (after jump starting).
Why is there almost no talk on this forum of this TIM system?
It appears that this is what drained my battery (the TIM message led to a radio station 99.1 in Northern Virginia).
With all the dead battery problems and the hunt for solution I would expect to find this TIM issue completely dissected here - but no. (What's up with that?)
I left the Treg unlocked in my garage as I often do... so naturally, the dealer tech pointed to that fact, but he also hit on the TIM system and a TSB for deactivating it in the states.
Jaxon


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: TIM Time & TIM Messages - and Dead Battery Club (jaxon)*

Nobody has touched on it because, as was stated above, it is not generally in use here in the state.
I have had my NAV radio using the euro setting for a year now, TIM and all, and have never had a problem with a dead battery. Your dealer is giving you the run around.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: TIM Time & TIM Messages - and Dead Battery Club (jaxon)*

TIM is not discussed much, because it is not typically supported in the US. However, it is possible that the TIM system was activated - either by a spurious signal, or by a radio station that is "experimenting" with their RDS transmitting equipment. (Or maybe even someone bored at the station: "Hmm, I wonder what this button does?")
(There were reports a year or so ago that radio stations in Australia and/or New Zealand were abusing this system. Since a TIM equipped radio will change stations to receive the traffic info, these stations discovered that they could activate TIM and broadcast comercials that would be forced upon folks listening to other channels. I would hope stations in the US would not start with this nonsense, but who knows.)
But regardless of the source of the TIM broadcast, this should still not cause a dead battery! Why would the radio activate for a traffic broadcast when the car is stopped and not running? Is it getting ready to warn you about a traffic jam in your driveway?








If this were by design, then we would be hearing about dead batteries all over in other parts of the world where TIM is actively used constantly.
So, the TIM broadcast may have activated your radio and drained your battery, but the broadcast was not the cause of the problem. Your radio has a problem such that it can be activated when it shouldn't.
Don't let your dealer off the hook with the TIM broadcast explination.


----------



## jaxon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: TIM Time & TIM Messages - and Dead Battery Club (4x4s)*

Thanks for the feedback. This isn't the first TIM message I've received and I get no obvious indication that it was received, I have to look for it. Would it be possible to receive a TIM message before shutting down and maybe cause the drain because the message was not cleared before shutting down?
I'll cross my fingers. The tech also suggested that the vehicle has some 48 seperate processors and that locking the Treg would help ensure that they all shut down. You guys buy that?
10 months, 5900 miles, the normal/common hassles so far... tow hitch electrical, condensation at the windshield, bad speaker, condensation in fog lamp, stepper motor... now Dead Battery Club.
I also have been annoyed with a jerky bunch of low gear shifting like so many others have complained about... but it does seem better since it came back from the stepper motor fix. Maybe they did a flash too??? (I did notice that when pulling something that the extra weight completely eliminates the lurch and the tranny seems ideally rigged for the pulling... maybe the lurch is an artifact from being designed to be able to excel as a work horse.)
I still love the vehicle and just hope the bugs all get worked out.
Jaxon


----------

